# The Anonymous Project--Wow!



## cgw (Mar 26, 2018)

Better start buying up those old 35mm slides:

Moments Big and Small in Vintage Photos

The Anonymous Project – The Anonymous Project’s goals are to collect, scan, and catalogue colour photographic negatives and slides from the last 50 years.

The "Lens" blog at the NYT is always running interesting articles across a wide range of subjects. Worth a bookmark.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't have to buy any, I have 1000's of 35mm slides and BW negs that customers have given me over the years working in labs.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2018)

An _excellent_ and superbly-written article you've linked us to, cgw. My grandfather left me  a few thousand 35mm Kodachrome slides, all shot with a Kodak Pony 135-B. It's fascinating to see old slices of life on his slides. The Kodachromes have remained very beautiful, since the 1950's and 60's. The most-recent images are from 1976.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 27, 2018)

Derrel said:


> The Kodachromes have remained very beautiful, since the 1950's and 60's.



A lady that came to my lab in the 90's brought in about 8000 Kodachrome's from her and her husbands travels. She had about 100 of them printed (I made inter-negs) and the rest she wanted me to "throw hem away". I asked if I could have them for my collection and she said sure. Everyone of them have bright gorgeous colors.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 27, 2018)

AMAZING STUFF! All my slides are of aircraft .


----------



## vin88 (Mar 27, 2018)

wow,  being able to transfer negatives and slides to the computer.  I have 3 generations of negatives.  vin


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 27, 2018)

My latest free batch of another life.....


----------



## vin88 (Mar 28, 2018)

I bid on a case of slides of Athens,  from the 50's,     looking for some good shots of the Parthenon.  the bidders had pulled out all the good slides and palmed them,  vin


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 28, 2018)

I wonder how long it will be before a family member recognizes their parents/grand parents and sue


----------



## CherylL (Mar 28, 2018)

I loved scrolling through the project's photos.  I have about a dozen trays of old slides.  Sadly they were stored in my parent's basement and have mold.  I've cleaned up several in PS and amazed at the depth of color of the slides.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2018)

If you like old photos for their own sake, The Shorpy Blog has some fascinating stuff.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 29, 2018)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I wonder how long it will be before a family member recognizes their parents/grand parents and sue



I've thought about that before as I wanted to do just like they did, scan all the negs/slides and post them on a web site. So there is a "abandonment claus" that states I can do what I wish with old photos and if somebody does recognize somebody I have to offer them the negs/slides for free. Another words, they can not sue me.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 31, 2018)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I wonder how long it will be before a family member recognizes their parents/grand parents and sue


  i don't think anyone can sue.    the friends of parents/grand parents,  might get mad for being "left out" - thats' life.    vin


----------

